# SS 09.05.15 - Rautavaara #8 "The Journey"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Einojuhani Rautavaara (1928 - Current)*

Symphony No. 8 _"The Journey"_

1. Adagio assai - Andante assai
2. Feroce
3. Tranquillo
4. Con grandezza - Sciolto - Tempo I

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from Rautavaara before so I'm looking forward to this weekend.

I'll be listening to:

View attachment 69382


Pietari Inkinen/New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I will have to YT this one. Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck. I have only one CD of Rautavaara and it is infrequently played (That's a euphemism for 'once') so I really know nothing about this composer.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

It will be my first time to listen to this composer.
Hope Spotify will provide.
Max Pommer will conduct Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go for Vanska/Lahti Symphony. I don't actually know if I've heard this before. I have heard his Seventh, and I had thought that one was more popular.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll also do the Naxos release with the NZSO. 

So much of my listening has been of pos-1950s music, it's nice that Sat Syms coincides this week (although 8 isn't even nominated).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I only own one *Rautavaara* disc and I'm lukewarm to the work. I don't know his *8th*, so I am excited to try it out:

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Very ambivalent towards Rautavaara's music, think that I've only listened to the eight once and it did not leave ny strong impressions, it'll be interesting to revisit it!










Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra u. Leif Segerstam

/ptr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in reading people's opinions on this work. I've always had trouble getting into this one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for Vanska/Lahti Symphony. I don't actually know if I've heard this before. I have heard his Seventh, and I had thought that one was more popular.


New for me also, and I shall try this version via Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

>


I will listen Vanska/Lahti also


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I only own one *Rautavaara* disc and I'm lukewarm to the work. I don't know his *8th*, so I am excited to try it out:
> 
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck


I will go with this one this weekend when I get a chance. Haven't had much time for myself the past week and a half or so...


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The 8th is much less approachable than its two predecessors, and takes some time to get into. I think after the popular 7th, new listeners should try his concertos, especially the 1st Cello, Violin, and Flute, which contain the real essence of this visionary composer, who I believe is one of our contemporary 'greats'.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I admit I was less than enthusiastic about this Saturday Symphony, having been decidedly unimpressed with Rautavaara in the past. So it was a pleasant surprise to hear his 8th symphony performed by the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck. It mostly held my interest and I thought his orchestration was very good. I didn't exactly know where the journey was supposed to be taking me but it was an enjoyable trip nonetheless. I'll have to explore more of his work now, perhaps taking the suggestions made by manyene above.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> Very ambivalent towards Rautavaara's music, think that I've only listened to the eight once and it did not leave ny strong impressions, it'll be interesting to revisit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on this recording.

I also haven't heard much of Einojuhani, aside from the 1st piano concerto and the 3rd & 7th symphonies.

From what I remember reading, he'd been reluctant to write any more than 7 symphonies 'out of respect' for Sibelius. I guess he's hoping _The Journey_ is good enough to compensate for his blasphemy.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

ptr said:


> Very ambivalent towards Rautavaara's music, think that I've only listened to the eight once and it did not leave ny strong impressions, it'll be interesting to revisit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the version I have in my meager collection.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

ptr said:


> Very ambivalent towards Rautavaara's music, think that I've only listened to the eight once and it did not leave ny strong impressions, it'll be interesting to revisit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll listen to the same, surprisingly this performance is on youtube


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Just finished the work. I enjoyed it, but not sure if I'll go back to it any time soon. I've only heard his first 3 symphonies, and like those, the music seems to just come and go, nothing memorable for me to latch onto.


----------



## timh (Nov 14, 2014)

Very lyrical. I felt there was a touch of Sibelius about the woodwind writing or may be I'm just imagining it.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Just recently listened through his symphonies and this one stuck with me the most. Fabulous work.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for Vanska/Lahti Symphony. I don't actually know if I've heard this before. I have heard his Seventh, and I had thought that one was more popular.


This one for me too.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Realizing I'm more than a little fashionably late to this party, I am nevertheless submerged in (and admittedly wrestling with) this version of the work:









Dense, complex stuff. A lot of gristle to chew on. Still trying to wrap my ears and brain around it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have anything by Rautavaara. I'm giving Segerstam's recording a listen on YouTube. I quite like the 1st movement. Especially the quieter passages. And even with all of the dissonance, it sounds very atmospheric. I'm getting images of flying over some snow capped mountain ranges on a sunny afternoon. Pleasant, but not much depth. If I didn't know this was a symphony, I would have guessed a popular movie soundtrack.


----------

